# NC, SC and other nearby states It's a wine get together



## Sammyk (Aug 1, 2013)

No firm date yet but we will be having a barbeque and wine get together near the end of September. It will be at our home in Newton. Bring a dish to pass, we will supply the meat. Bring wine to trade or sample.

Bonus there may be a surprise guest!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea. Hope to be around to visit.


----------



## GaDawg (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounds Great


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 1, 2013)

Newton is between Hickory and Lincolnton. About an hour from Charlotte, an hour and half from Asheville just so all of you can get the general idea of where we live.

The "party" will coincide with muscadine season here. We have a family about 5 miles from here who has you pick grapes and hundreds of vines and several varieties. I think last year it was 50 cents a pound. 
If no one is home it is on the honor system to put the money in the barrel for what you pick. 
The nicest thing is picking the best ripe grapes! Cheap price too!

Will have a firm date for the party around Labor Day. 
Julie is going to try to come and I sure hope she does. I am so looking forward to meeting her!


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm six hours away, but Julie is farther. You'll like her. She's a coooool lady!  lol

You just never know. If you hit one of my vacation days, I might just make the drive. I like to drive.


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 1, 2013)

Hope so Dave! Grapes are little later here because we had a cool spring so it is hard to know just when they will be ready so we can plan around the harvest because a few want to visit the you pick place close to us.


----------



## Sirs (Aug 26, 2013)

julie is ok just don't let her get near any wine with alcohol in it she can't handle it good lol


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have to agree with Sirs, Julie is A-OK with me. Sirs is one hell of a guy also, the kind of person I'm glad to say I know...Genuinely honest...


----------



## Julie (Aug 27, 2013)

Sirs said:


> julie is ok just don't let her get near any wine with alcohol in it she can't handle it good lol





Just because I can't drink your white lightening even thou it taste awesome doesn't mean I can't have a glass or two of my wine!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 27, 2013)

WHOOOOAA On there cowboys, who is this Sir's guy. He just pops in here out of no where after being transparent for what seems like years? LMAO Sirs it's great to see you back, now stick around for a while we missed you. I'd call you Troy#2 but you don't have the stories and drama. We miss him also.

Sammy, that's awesome what you're doing. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## Sammyk (Sep 17, 2013)

We have a date for Saturday September 28th and would like to know who is coming?


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wish we were closer, although you are only about 6 hours or so.....Would make for a heck of a long day trip.....


----------



## Sammyk (Sep 19, 2013)

Bump! Who is going to be coming?


----------

